# Good Eats For IBS May Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's free recipe is Asparagus Pesto. It can be served on toasts with asparagus spears as a first course or over pasta as part of a main course.We've added a new feature to our website called, Play, Pause or Stop. This quick visual reference, based on universal play, pause and stop symbols, indicates how ibs-safe each recipe is. Look at the bottom of each recipe to see its rating. Ingredients in the recipes are alphabetized in our Play, Pause or Stopt chart, which will be added to each month.


----------

